
Google vs DuckDuckGo: Without JavaScript - oscar-the-horse
http://www.horsesaysinternet.com/design/google-vs-duckduckgo-without-javascript/
======
joshstrange
This is correct only to a point. If all your site is only serving up fairly
static content then yes, you should not need JS to view it and it should
degrade nicely.

However by not using JS to it full extent, the website developer would
actually be hurting the consumer experience. If you disable JS I have no
sympathy for you, I'll try to make the site work as well as I can but I will
not spend much extra time re-coding things so they work for a tiny percentage
of people.

Developing for disabled JS is developing for IE6 as in I don't do it. It's a
waste of time that could be spend giving the rest of your customers or users a
better experience.

It is because of all of this that I find your post unhelpful and useless.
Would you rather us all go back to the dark ages? Some of us are actually
trying to build something awesome instead of supporting people who have made
their choice to have a bad web experience by disabling JS.

------
roopeshv
I don't know why you switched off the javascript. If you want to test how it
looks where js can't run check this: <http://imgur.com/wJIGO>. It's w3m
browser, and both work fine without javascript.

